# After lots of changes....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Who can see the website at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk right now?

I have been moving the DNS about and the work is done but I am interested to see who can see it and who cant....

Vote now


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I Can


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fine here


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Working through Zen internet's servers here


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeap works here.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

I can, but if i click on 'register' i get:

Parse error: parse error, unexpected '/' in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/content/reg.inc.php on line 205


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

I can see it John, but it won't let me log in


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

:thumb: All good from here.


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I can see it and I can log in. Results are good too, 100% so far :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MSJ said:


> I can see it John, but it won't let me log in


Register? Or Log in?

Its a brand new site so you will need to re set yourself up as a customer... sorry


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

twhincup said:


> I can, but if i click on 'register' i get:
> 
> Parse error: parse error, unexpected '/' in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/content/reg.inc.php on line 205


Interesting, I will get that looked at....

Thanks

Any more Feedback fellas?


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

I can see it. Glad that all your hard work is starting to pay off and hopefully your headache is almost gone!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I can see it, log in and anything else - just waiting for an order to be placed :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

No problem from my end, already re-registered and thinking wot I need.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

twhincup said:


> I can, but if i click on 'register' i get:
> 
> Parse error: parse error, unexpected '/' in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/content/reg.inc.php on line 205


Me also


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh fine but i just thought i would vote "NO" to hack you off wahahaha


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Can access site but when registering et the 'parse error"
ps...No Swissvax products yet


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i can see it now


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

twhincup said:


> I can, but if i click on 'register' i get:
> 
> Parse error: parse error, unexpected '/' in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/content/reg.inc.php on line 205


Fixed now... 

Wondered why no one had registered or bought recently


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Johnny - did you get my PM?


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

DNS global propogation might take up to about 4 hours for most of the world, but most will be much quicker than that.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

twhincup said:


> I can, but if i click on 'register' i get:
> 
> Parse error: parse error, unexpected '/' in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/content/reg.inc.php on line 205


fine now :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Johnny - did you get my PM?


Reading them is my "next" job :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

wytco0 said:


> DNS global propogation might take up to about 4 hours for most of the world, but most will be much quicker than that.


Really...

Its odd as I could see the site at home this morning (virgin) but not at work on either ISP's we use (Pipex & BT) I kist hope works ok tomorrow!

Johnny


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks ok now!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking good John. :thumb: I'll bet you're glad that's sorted!  

Alan W


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok for me :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Working fine for me Johnny, but I think you should have a "happy hour" half price sale on Friday for all your loyal customers as a "Welcome to the new C+S web site and sorry for all the hassles when you've been trying to order"!!!

go on, you know ya wanna


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

The hassles haven't been John's fault, so that isn't necessary at all.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah I know it wasn't Johnny's fault, but hey if you don't try, you don't get and Mr Opolis will be in such a good mood now that the website is running again...........


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure he is chuffed to bits with the amount of sales he has lost through absolutely no fault of his own.......so punting a load of stuff out for nowt probably isn't high on the agenda? Still, can't blame you for trying I suppose....

Working fine here this morning though John.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

wytco0 said:


> DNS global propogation might take up to about 4 hours for most of the world, but most will be much quicker than that.


Maybe for the root dns servers, but some ISP's will cache the records for a lot longer to save load on there dns servers, it's been known to take a couple of days with some.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

hmmm dont like the colour 















jokin! good to see you getting sorted


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

where do I find the ' CONTACT ' details on the website? :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

twhincup said:


> where do I find the ' CONTACT ' details on the website? :thumb:


At the BOTTOM of the website 

Across the bottom....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

yep, I can see it ok


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Works ok on RSS too :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Working ok, but a little slow to load up.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> At the BOTTOM of the website
> 
> Across the bottom....


found it eventually, it had 'rolled off' the bottom of the screen so couldnt see it, maybe a little clicker up top somewhere?:thumb:

also something is up with table layout, the basket sits lower right of the main centre section, sorry to bring it up as i know your flat out atm


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

I can see it too :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

works fine for me Johhny. Not as "clean" as the old site though.


----------

